# Eye Twitching?



## razz (Dec 28, 2009)

Howdy everyone, not sure if this has come up before but does anyone else have chronic eye twitching?
I thought mine got better with the B12 injections but they seem to still be around.  No pain, just twitch, twitch, twitch.....
Maybe its just me. *shrugs* :tongue:


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 28, 2009)

I get this quite often too! Its really annoying and can be either eye and either the top lid or the bottom. When I put my finger on it it feels like something buzzing in there.
I was told by the doc years ago it was stress-related and happens when people get tired. Well I am ALWAYS tired, but only sometimes get this.
It could be a deficiency in something like magnesium? I dunno. I was told not to worry about it.


----------



## razz (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah this seems to be a bit of an 'eye rolling' complaint lol.  I mentioned it briefly with my GP and he said 'well I guess you could always looking into botox' and I immediately asked if they could do my crows feet at the same time...so I don't think he really took me too seriously.

I wouldn't mind trying a supplement though if it helps cause it's really annoying and YES it's totally on both eyes, and lower or upper eyelids.


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 28, 2009)

I looked it up :

Eye twitching, or myokymia, is an involuntary eyelid muscle contraction that usually affects the lower eyelid. 

The exact cause is unknown but it sometimes develops during times of increased stress and has also been associated with high caffeine intake, fatigue or excessive squinting. It can also occur after reading or working on a computer for prolonged periods of time. 

An eyelid twitch is usually a sign that you need to take a break and relax. Sometimes a twitch will go away following a good night's sleep, but a stubborn twitch may last as long as three weeks. 

If the twitching involves both eyes, there is a possibility that you have blephorospasm. This is a chronic condition that is more common in women over 50. Blephorospasm can progress into repeated forceful closing of the eyes. Again, there is no definite cause, but it may be worsened by stress, bright lights, watching too much TV, and fatigue. 

To relieve an eye twitch, try applying warm compresses to the twitching eye and gently massaging the eyelid with your fingers. For eyelid twitches that last longer than 2 or 3 days, over-the-counter oral or topical (eye drop) antihistamines may offer some relief. Although not a direct treatment, antihistamines slow down the muscle contractions, or twitching, making it less annoying. 


Interesting is that somwhere did say you could get botox to help with it!
Seems it is not a concern unless it doesn't go away.

Fatigue is a big cause so I guess we may be stuck with it!


----------



## beth (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmm, I get the upper eye lid twitching. It started when I had the buprenorphine patch. Seems to have gone away when I stopped using it the other week. 

Anyone also on opiates?


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 28, 2009)

HI there, I have had this since I was about 18 and was in a hairdressing shop, it started at Christmastime....every Christmas since then ... 30 years ago or so, I have had it for a few months at the holiday time.  It was starting this last month but I was not stressing out this year, and guess what it never happened!  Lack of sleep, stress, could be the culprit.  I am not on opiates, pred, and have my B12 shots regularly.  

Does this  happen to the rest of you any time of the year?


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 28, 2009)

I've had it randomly at any time for years and years and can't pin it down to anything in particular as I am always tired!


----------



## imisspopcorn (Dec 28, 2009)

I get it occassionally too! I always was told it was from eye fatigue/ strain...I always feel like I'm winking at everyone.


----------



## Jeff D. (Dec 28, 2009)

This happens to me as well.  It's kind of funny because from that I've learned how to twitch my eyes on my own.lol  It freaks out some people.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 30, 2011)

*Eye Twitch*

Hello,
I have read some threads on this site about chronic eye twitching and thought to share my experience. My lower eyelids chronically twitch, (for some years now) which has "challenged" my quality of life. Even though some people say it's no big deal, nobody cares, unfortunately when I'm trying to have a meaningful conversation with a friend, relative or a client, they become self conscious and turn away or laugh or rub their own eyes uncontrollably. Treatments? I have tried them all; Botox, cosmetic surgery, antidepressants vitamins, magnesium, meditation,etc. (Including numerous specialists)  The most helpful treatment, about 40% to 60% relief, for me was/is acupuncture. I also gave up caffeine which has stopped most of the tingling in my eye lids. Hope this has helped someone and persevere!!!


----------



## PollyH (Feb 9, 2013)

My eyelid would twitch anytime I took vitamin B6. This is what I think the problem is. Crohn's / colitis is associated with excess yeast in the intestines. The yeast create a toxin called acetaldehyde. This interferes with the body converting B6 into its active Pyridoxal-5-phosphate form. When you have a lot of B6 and not very much Pyridoxal-5-phosphate (P5P), then the B6 takes up the receptor sites meant for the P5P. This can cause nerve damage. The solution is to take a little P5P and cut out most of the B6 supplements. Take your P5P supplements at a separate time from your other vitamins. It is a somewhat delicate supplement. I like Country Life Active Coenzyme B6, because it also contains some pyridoxine alpha-ketoglutarate (PAK) One pill per day should be plenty. More may pose its own problems. Best to start taking it in the morning because at first, you might feel agitated as your body adjusts. After a few weeks use, you might notice better sleep.


----------



## PollyH (Feb 19, 2013)

Excess aluminum is apparently a risk factor for Crohn's and colitis. Aluminum can also interfere with the conversion of B6 into its active coenzyme form of Pyridoxal-5-Phosphate (P5P).


----------

